# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Zmodo Torch Pro, smart door light and connected doorbell, ZMODO Technology Corporation, Ltd., Champaign, Illinois, USA, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Designer - ZMODO Technology Corporation, Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Zmodo Torch Pro - smart door light and connected doorbell

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> Home monitoring is as easy as changing a light bulb - literally. The Zmodo Torch is powered by your light socket, giving you instant HD video monitoring. It connects to your WiFi, allowing you to access your Torch from anywhere, at any time with the Zmodo app.
> 
> Torch connects to the included doorbell, using the Torch's camera and the doorbell's microphone to let you answer your door directly from your smartphone. See, hear, and speak to your visitors, even if you're not at home.

----------

